# Getting Started - Recommended Reading List



## trismegistus (May 15, 2022)

For many of you, this is your first time reaching a site with research of this quality and breadth.  If you came here from a Youtube channel, or are hearing about Stolen History for the first time from listening to a podcast or a link from a subreddit - it can be overwhelming to discover just how _much _content and discussion there is to read.

In an attempt to assist you - the staff has curated a list of threads that we recommend you start with.  As a disclaimer - as with any research there can be elements of it we all agree to disagree with to an extent - us posting these links does not explicitly mean we "support" every claim or hypothesis being given.  Instead - think of this as a "primer" to the topics, as well as an example of what a _high quality submission_ is for this site.  In addition to the content, note the style, formatting, and quality writing style.  If you plan on making threads of your own research in the future, we _strongly recommend_ you attempt to mirror these traits.  Not only does that elevate the quality of your research, but it also raises the quality of _replies_ in the thread.

Another note - if you have created an account on this site you have access to the archived replies on any thread that was archived and brought over from the original StolenHistory site.  While you cannot reply to the archived responses - we also strongly recommend reading through the discussions that were had in the past.  In many cases the original thread replies contain much better research and information than the OP.  In case you are unsure what archived replies are:





_OPs from the archive have an "SH Archive" prefix, and are open to replies. The old archived replies are separate._




_At the bottom of the SH Archive OP, you will see this note.  Click on the link and you will be taken to the archived replies.  _​
It took a lot of work on the backend by @pushamaku and @luddite to bring this content back from the dead, so please utilize this function as often as possible.

By no means is this a finished list.  *If you have any other thread recommendations please leave them in the replies here - any other type of reply besides stolenhistory threads will be removed.*


*Tartary*​
SH Archive - Tartary - an Empire hidden in history. It was bigger than Russia once...
SH Archive - 16th century Tartarian King Tartarrax ruled Quivira Regnum in North America
Tartaria - Paganism, the Destruction of Gnosticism, and the Real Missing Civilization: Cathay
Dragons and Vampires in Scythia: Lessons from a Strange Book


*Mudflood and Cataclysms*​
SH Archive - Mud flood, dirt rain, and the story of the buried buildings
SH Archive - Not Mud-flood But Dust Storms
Iodine Deficiency, Goitre, and the Biblical Flood
SH Archive - Urban fire damage or was it a powerful nuclear-like explosion?
King Arthur in Hyperborea & The Arctic Mud Flood Cataclysm.
The Lalibela Churches in Ethiopia aren't rock-cut, but products of a cataclysm
The Post-Reset War of 1800
Was the city of Venice created in the 17th Century?

*Technology*​
The Lost Key: Part 1
The Lost Key: Part 2
The Lost Key: Part 3 (Chapter 7)
The Lost Key: Part 3 (Chapter 8)
The Lost Key: Part 3 (Chapter 9)
Hindenburg: Was Zeppelin technology a threat to the 20th century?

*False History*​
The Secret War Against Germania and its Historical Roots Part 1-5
How Fake Is Roman Antiquity? Part 1-3
Revision in Islamic Chronology and Geography
SH Archive Replies - The History of Rome has no Surviving Sources
Ancient Rome according to Piranesi and others
France - Biblical Israel
Homer in the Baltic

*Impossible Architecture*​
Erie County Savings Bank - Chronicling Destruction
École des Beaux-Arts
SH Archive - Norumbega: Washington Monument and the Roman Empire
1901: Pan Am Buffalo and why these Pan Ams were as insane as they look
SH Archive - 1904: the destruction of the Louisiana Purchase Exposition in Saint Louis
SH Archive - 1889 Post-Fire Seattle rebuild speed: 5,625 buildings in 18 months
Japan was once a part of the Great Tartaria
SH Archive - Star shaped cities, towns, and forts as evidence of the unified world of the recent past
*Archeology*​
Roman Hypocausts are a myth​
SH Archive - 79 A.D. no more: Pompeii got buried in 1631
The Mystery of the 5th Century Sandby Borg Massacre

*Miscellaneous*​
Evidence humans were created and traded as slaves, food, entertainment and material resources (IHASFEMR)
SH Archive - Diana of Ephesus, or Artemis to the ancient Greeks
SH Archive - Ancient Genetics Factory: The Temple of Artemis
SH Archive - When Jesus abandoned America, or why TPTB prefer Pagan Gods
The last of the Mohicans (by tech_dancer)
The Great Storm, The Black Alchemist & Toxic Ley Lines
Dr. John Dee, Hellfire, Antiquitech, Great Fires and Floods.
The Nature of the Beast (Part 1-6)
Channels of the Past - A Mystery Unexplained


----------



## Referent (May 16, 2022)

*Abandoned/Reclaimed/Reset San Francisco*​(There are other "abandoned" city results in Search; I just picked one city below.)

Who nuked San Francisco in 1906?
1906: Vehicles in the pre-earthquake San Francisco

San Francisco: 1906 vs. 1909
1915 San Francisco: Panama-Pacific International Exposition
1878 San Francisco: abandoned and ready for re-population...
1878 Panorama of San Francisco from California Street Hill


----------



## warontruth (May 30, 2022)

Thank you for the list. I know for independent researchers such as myself and many other who do it for the love of the truth, have virtually no resources and do not get paid to do so. It takes time and dedication and love. So thank you truly for what you have done. A note to anyone who may see this comment, not all of us have everything figured out. We are doing out best under the circumstances. In-fighting is something we should do less of, more respectful (but still passionate!) and structured debates are essential, and above all else, a love for your kinsfolk! Thank you everyone for doing your part. Gott segne sie!


----------



## Vanillamaster (May 31, 2022)

Thanks for the great resource. I'm thinking of actually formally digging into this now that I know the basic idea of what this is all about and not just lurking.


----------



## Armouro (Jul 4, 2022)

Completely agreed, here. Thought, discourse; and the patience to become familiar with an idea before conversation is joined.
These are but a few of the requirements for progression of both knowledge exchange and comprehension.

“The most merciful thing in the world, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents. We live on a placid island of ignorance in the midst of black seas of infinity, and it was not meant that we should voyage far. The sciences, each straining in its own direction, have hitherto harmed us little; but some day the piecing together of dissociated knowledge will open up such terrifying vistas of reality, and of our frightful position therein, that we shall either go mad from the revelation or flee from the deadly light into the peace and safety of a new dark age.”

And yet, perhaps; we may find a path through the madness. 
If we have but the patience to look and listen, as avidly as we speak.


----------

